# KDE HAL cant automount USB flash drive / FAT

## harvester

Hello, this is what KDE says when I plug in a flash drive

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so 

dmesg shows :

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 2007040 512-byte hardware sectors (1028 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

FAT: IO charset iso8859-1 not found

The thing is, my kernel should be ready for charset  iso8859-1 and  nls 437  :

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

Why am I getting that error ?

----------

## baaann

Check /etc/fstab to see if you have an entry for /dev/sdb with the "managed" option, if so it sounds like the same problem that I had a while ago referenced in this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-661937-highlight-.html

----------

## harvester

I have no lines in my fstab for the usb drive, and the managed option doesn't show up anywhere

I only have lines for my partitions and cdrom... and /dev/shm

----------

## harvester

OK!

If I try to mount manually, i get the same error with -t vfat

if i mount -t msdos, it works

so... how do i make hal use msdos instead of vfat ?

I found out that you can list the order of which filesystems it tries.. but it only seems to work on modular kernel ? 

I would rather not use modules.

I also noticed ubuntu mounts it as vfat and it works, their /proc/filesystems doesnt even contain msdos.. but it works.. why wont my pc mount it as vfat ? and why wont it default to msdos if i have it listed first ?!?!?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Did you install vfat and msdos support under "File Systems -> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems in your kernel? If not, then you won't be able to access M$ partitions. Add that support to your kernel. Also, make sure you have basic SCSI disk support set up in the kernel as well.

Secondly, under /etc/group, make sure your user name comes at the end of the following groups; plugdev, cdrom, usb, and cdrw. This step assumes that you have hal/dbus installed and working properly. If not, emerge hal and dbus, and go from there.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## BitJam

 *harvester wrote:*   

> so... how do i make hal use msdos instead of vfat ?
> 
> 

 

The file /etc/filesystems defines the filesystem search order.  You could try putting "msdos" in that file above the "#vfat" line.

----------

## harvester

Thanks for your reply guys, I have vfat and msdos compiled into the kernel.  I can mount the drive manually with -t msdos, its defaulting to vfat which gives me :

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

FAT: IO charset iso8859-1 not found 

now ubuntu mounts it fine as vfat... i dont know why my gentoo installation wont.. I have everything compiled into the kernel, including the correct charset and nls... 

also I did place msdos above vfat in /etc/filesystems, and it still tried to mount it vfat...

I dont care if it mouts vfat or msdos... vfat should be working and its not, and msdos works but hal ( mount -t auto really ) tries to use vfat!

----------

## emmi3

Sounds like You forgot to enable native language support for this codepage in your kernelconfig.

Check for:

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

in your "/usr/src/linux/.config" , or with menuconfig:

File systems  --->

    Native Language Support  --->

         <*> NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

If it's just a module You might have to modprobe it first

----------

